# Dogs getting sand in their eyes - advice please!



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone have the same problem? The last time I went to the beach it was like being in a sand storm and the sea water drenched dogs were like walking sand castles by the time we were leaving. Lots of sand got into their eyes and caused their sleep to become gritty, even overnight. 

Surely this hurts? Is it as dangerous as it looks (like seeds etc)? What can be done to avoid it? Selma is very touch sensitive and won't allow me to bathe her eyes to rinse out the sand

I'm planning a run on the beach tonight if anyone can help. Thanks


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

The eyes are pretty good at expelling grit etc by tears and protection with the eyelashes.
I wouldnt worry too much but if a major prob u could ring vets n ask if they would let u have some Lacrilube, just an eye lubricant that would gave a small amount of protection, short of doggy goggles i dont no wot else to suggest!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think they cope with sand and muck pretty well, I wouldn't ever try rinsing or flushing it out, you might must wash it further in. Both mine get sore eyes at this time of year on and off, with running through all the long grass and all the pollen and grass seeds about, Indie even got a huge bug stuck in the corner of her eye last week! I just use golden eye drops, you can buy them from the chemist, to ease any mild irritation it might cause. They were recommended to me by a friend who owns a few dogs, his vet had recommended it as a product to use.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

you can get eye wipes i think PAH stock them


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If the sand is windblown enough to go into the eyes, I would go somewhere else until the wind dies down. My dog gets sand in her eyes sometimes, and they can be a bit red for a day or two, but the sand washes out naturally with tears and blinking.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and product suggestions 

We went to the beach last night and they dived around in the sand dunes (after getting wet, doh!) and yes they were covered in sand, but their eyes didn't go red or swell, I was concerned in case the sand had a glasspaper efect on the eyeball and could cause damage. Perhaps I'm worrying too much because thousands of people walk their dogs on beaches and I've never heard of those kinds of problems. 

The main issue last night was stopping the Lab from scoffing washed up sealife


----------



## anna foster (Aug 4, 2016)

Sleeping_lion I think that is bad advice. I have a jackawa dog and his eyes are so small. He loves getting wet of the see then rubring himself in mud. Unfortunately by the time we get hope he can't even open his eyes because they are chocker block with sand, and it clearly bothering him.. yes eventually it will all go.. but by then you are risking there eye sight and they are also uncomfortable how would you like sand stuck in your eye for days!

I spend about half a hour after the beech cleaning my dogs eyes, so he has quick relief. First I wash my hands. I fill a cup of warm water. Dip cloth and wipe his eyes, I also open his eye lids with my fingers and scoop Sand out of his eye with my finher nail. He quite pleasantly let's me do this for half a hour or so. And afterwards you can tell he is very grateful as he becomes very loving that I relived him of irratatin and gave him his sight back fast, he is such a good dog, her so us to me putting my finger in his eye he doesn't even budge and I've been doing this since he was a puppy, since I've seen many vets and in doing so I have caused no damage. They are baby's you are parent. You must nurture there very need with common sense. Genes you have to be 18 to get an animal. Hope this was anywa what helpful


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2016)

anna foster said:


> Sleeping_lion I think that is bad advice. I have a jackawa dog and his eyes are so small. He loves getting wet of the see then rubring himself in mud. Unfortunately by the time we get hope he can't even open his eyes because they are chocker block with sand, and it clearly bothering him.. yes eventually it will all go.. but by then you are risking there eye sight and they are also uncomfortable how would you like sand stuck in your eye for days!
> 
> I spend about half a hour after the beech cleaning my dogs eyes, so he has quick relief. First I wash my hands. I fill a cup of warm water. Dip cloth and wipe his eyes, I also open his eye lids with my fingers and scoop Sand out of his eye with my finher nail. He quite pleasantly let's me do this for half a hour or so. And afterwards you can tell he is very grateful as he becomes very loving that I relived him of irratatin and gave him his sight back fast, he is such a good dog, her so us to me putting my finger in his eye he doesn't even budge and I've been doing this since he was a puppy, since I've seen many vets and in doing so I have caused no damage. They are baby's you are parent. You must nurture there very need with common sense. Genes you have to be 18 to get an animal. Hope this was anywa what helpful


Old thread from 2009
Please don't stick your fingers in your dog's eyes.

Dogs go to the beach all the time and on sandy riverbeds, digging, rolling around, playing and manage not to need their eyes dug out with their human's fingernail.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

anna foster said:


> Sleeping_lion I think that is bad advice. I have a jackawa dog and his eyes are so small. He loves getting wet of the see then rubring himself in mud. Unfortunately by the time we get hope he can't even open his eyes because they are chocker block with sand, and it clearly bothering him.. yes eventually it will all go.. but by then you are risking there eye sight and they are also uncomfortable how would you like sand stuck in your eye for days!
> 
> I spend about half a hour after the beech cleaning my dogs eyes, so he has quick relief. First I wash my hands. I fill a cup of warm water. Dip cloth and wipe his eyes, I also open his eye lids with my fingers and scoop Sand out of his eye with my finher nail. He quite pleasantly let's me do this for half a hour or so. And afterwards you can tell he is very grateful as he becomes very loving that I relived him of irratatin and gave him his sight back fast, he is such a good dog, her so us to me putting my finger in his eye he doesn't even budge and I've been doing this since he was a puppy, since I've seen many vets and in doing so I have caused no damage. They are baby's you are parent. You must nurture there very need with common sense. Genes you have to be 18 to get an animal. Hope this was anywa what helpful


You are running a real risk of damaging your dog's eyes by using your fingernail in this way.

At the least, if you scratch the cornea, that could well result in an ulcer.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

wonder why a newbie joins and digs up an old thread to put a comment on


----------



## Wood62 (Jul 29, 2019)

So I shouldn’t flush his eyes out . He already has allergies that effects his eyes . But I hate seeing him suffer. It’s sad when I feel I can’t do anything for him .he just so uncomfortable.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Wood62 said:


> So I shouldn't flush his eyes out . He already has allergies that effects his eyes . But I hate seeing him suffer. It's sad when I feel I can't do anything for him .he just so uncomfortable.


So don't take him to a place he'd get sand in his eyes in the first place.


----------

